# Which Lighted nocks fit the Easton Bloodline 330's?????



## Spencer (Sep 2, 2010)

I have asked this question before, and have been told Nockturnal H nocks fit, well turns out they don't. Even had a guy ask a rep this question. He said H nocks, but you might have to file them down a bit. These nocks are too small for the arrow, so filing them down isn't going to help. Anybody know??


----------



## Spencer (Sep 2, 2010)

anybody??


----------



## Spencer (Sep 2, 2010)

To the top.... somebody has to know.


----------



## TJK (Dec 2, 2010)

H nocks I believe


----------



## TJK (Dec 2, 2010)

Maybe not should have read the OP better Sorry My book says H but haven't actually tried them.


----------



## Spencer (Sep 2, 2010)

Yeah I don't get it. I've heard H nocks over and over, but they flat do not fit. They are too small for the arrow. At a loss here.


----------



## TJK (Dec 2, 2010)

How small are they? You can put a plastic sack over the end of the arrow and push nock through it into the arrow if it is just slightly loose. May not be the best solution but it works. Now you've got me curious if I get some time this weekend i'll pull some off the shelf although I don't have any lighted h nocks right now.


----------



## Spencer (Sep 2, 2010)

Too small for that idea. Did you get a chance to try anything out?


----------



## Spencer (Sep 2, 2010)

If anyone else knows please feel free to chime in, still trying to figure this out.


----------



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

NOCKTURNAL H nock fit's perfectly in the bloodline 330 it's not the nock i have setup quite a few up no issues what so ever,there in my arrows, i'd look at the dia. of the shafts, that or your pack of h nock's is really x nock's one or the other.


----------



## HuntMaine (Mar 6, 2013)

Yup nockturnal H nocks fit perfectly in my 330 bloodlines.


----------



## steve101610 (Nov 8, 2012)

H nocks fit in mine perfectly and firenock e nocks I also had problems with nocturnal x nocks being really loose in my fmjs but my firenock a nocks fit perfect I think it might be a quality control issue at nocturnal


----------



## Firenock (Nov 5, 2006)

Firenock E is what will fit perfectly. Bloodline is the same series that is base on the Excel/Epic series arrows frim Easton. FYI, quite a few customer had seen some company put X nock in H nock package, thus it is smaller. X aka Firenock A is 0.204" while H aka Firenock E is 0.23"" ID.


----------



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

Firenock said:


> Firenock E is what will fit perfectly. Bloodline is the same series that is base on the Excel/Epic series arrows frim Easton. FYI, quite a few customer had seen some company put X nock in H nock package, thus it is smaller. X aka Firenock A is 0.204" while H aka Firenock E is 0.23"" ID.


I never seen that yet x nocks in a the h pack and i sold ,god only knows how many packs of nockturnals but not to say it didn't happen, i never seen it in the new packaging either, regardless the nockturnal's are the best out there.


----------



## Powhatan (Nov 10, 2012)

So, is it safe to say that Nockturnals in size H will fit the 330 Bloodlines? I need to order some, as I was highly impressed with them last year in the GT size on a set of GoldTips... BUMP


----------

